# Snapchat databse leaked



## wlanboy (Jan 1, 2014)

What am I downloading?

You are downloading 4.6 million users' phone number information, along with their usernames. 
People tend to use the same username around the web so you can use this information to find 
phone number information associated with Facebook and Twitter accounts, or simply to figure 
out the phone numbers of people you wish to get in touch with.


```
Some more information...

This database contains username and phone number pairs of a vast majority of the Snapchat users. 
This information was acquired through the recently patched Snapchat exploit and is being shared 
with the public to raise awareness on the issue. The company was too reluctant at patching the 
exploit until they knew it was too late and companies that we trust with our information should 
be more careful when dealing with it.

For now, we have censored the last two digits of the phone numbers in order to minimize 
spam and abuse. Feel free to contact us to ask for the uncensored database. 
Under certain circumstances, we may agree to release it.
```
So happy new year to all Snapchat users...


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

Can't say that Snapchat were not given fair warning.  Their response to the vulnerability was limp.


----------



## rsk (Jan 1, 2014)

To be completely honest, I think it is a good thing that this happened.

Apps like snapchat  have been proven to "mess up" teenagers in many ways.

Especially that you can do whatever you want, and then send it, and it gets deleted.

Well, there are ways to save it, but that is out of the scope of this convo


----------



## SrsX (Jan 1, 2014)

All I can say is, let the telemarketing begin.


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 1, 2014)

Should of sold it off


----------



## drmike (Jan 1, 2014)

What is / was SnapChat?  

The hacks just keep coming.   Epidemic level.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> What is / was SnapChat?
> 
> The hacks just keep coming.   Epidemic level.


Not 100% for sure, it was something where you can send a photo to someone and it exists for a limited time on their device or something like that. Never used it. Might have been a messenger typer deal.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Jan 1, 2014)

Very popular with teenagers/kids. Often used for sexting. Also commonly used for drunk selfies. Facebook offered them a $3 Billion buyout but they turned it down, probably regretting that right now.

*EDIT:* Google apparently offered them $4 Billion.


----------

